
Fighting anti-GMO fears in Africa to combat hunger - EndXA
https://theconversation.com/i-fight-anti-gmo-fears-in-africa-to-combat-hunger-109632
======
phishfi
Man, I really wish this anti-GMO movement would stop and look at the science.
Instead of just associating all GMO with risk, we need to conduct legitimate
studies to determine what possible risks the may be for any given GMO. I
suspect the risks are astronomically small compared to the gains.

